# Rocket Espresso Domestic Machines on offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have re-launched the Rocket Espresso Domestic machines with some great offers

Rocket Appartamento white/ copper

Rocket Giotto Evo

Rocket R58

Rocket Cellini Evo

FREE barista kit + Urnex cleaning starter kit

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-machines/rocket-espresso/


----------

